# VB6 Inet help



## korndragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi guys. I'm trying to check sites in sequence with an Inet control. I have some error handling, one line for the Timeout error, and one for the DNS not found error. If I hit a site that raises the timeout error, the next site checked always raises the DNS not found error. I've tried invoking Inet.Cancel, I've tried clearing the buffer, and I've tried pausing While Inet.StillExecuting = True. This works on one of my friends' computers, but not on mine.. Assistance, advice?


----------

